# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  iOS6

## JEK



----------


## Petri

I just did "Erase All" on my iPad.  Of the 230+ Apps I have on iTunes, only 50 returned and I think I'll really want just 25 of them.

Now waiting for the iOS 6 in about an hour..

----------


## BBT

I will be in an airport figure the download will take forever so will put off until tonight. Thanks for the update.

----------


## JEK

I am on VX to SFO. I'm sure it won't work.

----------


## BBT

Have fun as you approach motherland and the mother ship

----------


## BBT

Duck fat burger I presume will be on the agenda.

----------


## Petri

9 minutes remaining.

----------


## JEK

Friday or Saturday. Napa for a few days first.

----------


## Petri

I need to change my medicine to get excited about iOS6.

The Maps look different.  Nicer for sure but I think I see plenty of roads that aren't for cars :)

Google's voice sounds better than Siri.  Also understands my english better.

Mail and Safari, can't tell the difference.

For some reason Passport is not included (which is really stupid because the format is really simple and plenty of people could use it), nor can iPad take panorama photos (which is also just stupid).


Thanks to iOS6, my interest to get iPhone 5 just went down a lot.  I think I need to touch the Galaxy S3 tomorrow..

----------


## Petri

PS. OS X 10.8.2 is out, too.

----------


## Earl

So I download iOS6 on my IPhone4 and my IPad.  Passport does not work on the IPhone even though it has an icon, and it doesn't show on my IPad.  Is it an operator error, or not compatible with IPhone4 and IPad?

----------


## JEK

Your boarding passes, movie tickets, retail coupons, loyalty cards, and more are now all in one place. With Passbook, you can scan your iPhone or iPod touch to check in for a flight, get into a movie, and redeem a coupon. You can also see when your coupons expire, where your concert seats are, and the balance left on that all-important coffee bar card. Wake your iPhone or iPod touch, and passes appear on your Lock screen at the appropriate time and place  like when you reach the airport or walk into the store to redeem your gift card or coupon. And if your gate changes after youve checked in for your flight, Passbook will even alert you to make sure youre not relaxing in the wrong terminal.

Above from:
http://www.apple.com/ios/whats-new/

Seems to be iPhone iPod touch only.

----------


## KevinS

My iPad 3 is updated.  The 1st attempt failed.  The 2nd attempt picked up after the download step, and worked OK.  No Passport here either.

I'm updating my iPhone 4S now.

----------


## katva

I'm going to need a genius to explain to me what you guys are talking about.

----------


## KevinS

> I'm going to need a genius to explain to me what you guys are talking about.



Apple's iOS6 operating system for iPhones, iPads, and iPod Touch was released today.  Boys are playing with their toys.

----------


## andynap

I can relax- I gave my iPod to my granddaughter so no more i anythingies unless there is a mini iPad.

----------


## katva

> Originally Posted by katva
> 
> I'm going to need a genius to explain to me what you guys are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Apple's iOS6 operating system for iPhones, iPads, and iPod Touch was released today.  Boys are playing with their toys.



so.....will the new iPhone 5 be pre-loaded with it?  Or, so I download it onto the phone once I get it?

----------


## Petri

I think it's going to be interesting few weeks with the "reports".

I asked Siri where's the nearest airport.  Siri told me that there are five escort services nearby.  One of them was to a personal address of someone..  Escort services aren't even legal here.   The next time she got the airport right and reported that there aren't any here.

The businesses on the maps are really bad.  Some russian oil import/export office is listed as a gas station, so is a downtown grocery store.  Theaters, cafes and other places half a block off.  Plenty of places that aren't anything or company addresses at someone's home.  My nearest "7-eleven" is in the middle of the roundabout and the nearest small shopping complex has nothing.  The maps do look a bit nicer but the data is crap.

Perhaps Apple should buy Nokia to get a bunch of wireless patents, Navteq mapping data and some real-estate in fiber rich country with the best possible climate for data centres.  Google is happy here and expanding their DC.

----------


## KevinS

If I understand it correctly, Passbook only works with Passbook-enabled apps.  Walgreens is one.  

Kathy, your phone will be preloaded with iOS6.

----------


## KevinS

> If I understand it correctly, Passbook only works with Passbook-enabled apps.  Walgreens is one.



United just came up as an updated and now  Passport-supported app.

----------


## Petri

> If I understand it correctly, Passbook only works with Passbook-enabled apps.  Walgreens is one.



I think the problem in this case is that for some strange reason Apple decided to not include Passbook for the iPad.

It's as odd decision as not including panorama photography on the iPad, considering how often one sees people taking photos with their iPad.

----------


## JEK

Makes sense to me. The phone is in the pocket(book) for buying and photos. iPad not so much.

----------


## JEK

BTW- uploaded this directly from my photos on my iPhone using the Manage Files just like on a computer! Thanks iOS 6!

----------


## KevinS

Add United Airlines and American Airlines to the list.

----------


## KevinS

Bluetooth MAP support means that SMS messages that come in while I'm driving can now be displayed on the Nav screen (or read out loud).

----------


## MIke R

love that I have Siri on my iPad now...

----------


## JEK

No more password for app updates and free apps!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Just out of curiosity, if I wasn't part of this group, how would I know about this update?

Was I supposed to get a message on my phone or in the "updates" section of the App store?  Nothing like that happened for me.  I did find an "update" button under:  Settings>General>Software Update

But I would have never gone looking for it unless I looked in this thread.

----------


## MIke R

Bart...I just click Software Updates on my laptop and check every once in a while....and as to the iPod iPad as soon as you plug it into the laptop it tells you an update is available if one is

----------


## JEK

It will pop up on your iDevice that new software is available, but I read about it in the New York Times, Wall Street Journal, Washington Post, USA Today and 4 iBlogs :)

----------


## Earl

Do you have to have the newest IPad to get Siri?  I updated to 6 and no Siri on IPad or IPhone 4.

----------


## MIke R

I don't know...I do have the latest iPad and I do now have siri..that's all I know

----------


## Bart -my real name-

[quote=JEK]It will pop up on your iDevice that new software is available, [quote]

Interesting.  That never happened for me, but with things like this I usually assume 'operator error' is the problem.

----------


## JEK

It may take a day before it decides to tell you about it, but it will show.

----------


## JEK

Siri only on the 4S and the latest iPads.  Under Settings/General/Siri if it is there.

----------


## JEK

> Do you have to have the newest IPad to get Siri?  I updated to 6 and no Siri on IPad or IPhone 4.




  Dude, you need to upgrade those outfits :)

----------


## Petri

> Makes sense to me. The phone is in the pocket(book) for buying and photos. iPad not so much.



Whenever traveling, people taking photos with an iPad are a common sight.  I wouldn't do it, though :)

And whenever traveling, I do travel with the iPad and would like to have e.g. my hotel loyalty cards (which I have forgotten home usually) and boarding passes there (which I often do as a PDF already).

----------


## Earl

> Originally Posted by Earl
> 
> Do you have to have the newest IPad to get Siri?  I updated to 6 and no Siri on IPad or IPhone 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   Dude, you need to upgrade those outfits :)



Baby steps...gotta convince the Mrs.  Waiting till the crowds thin for the IPhone...iPad is less than a year old.

----------


## MIke R

Jim...I dont know if its still the case, but when the latest iPad came out I sold my one year old model for 50 bucks less than i paid for it to a chick in London on Ebay...in 5 days

blew me away...I was hoping to get maybe half the cost back

----------


## Petri

Looks like the Passbook is getting rap, too.

http://www.tuaw.com/2012/09/20/passb...-expectations/ 

I thought it was a great invention as the format for the cards is relatively simple and one could easily create them.  Looks like the App-show makes it needlessly complicated.

----------


## Petri

http://9to5mac.com/2012/09/20/swiss-...-6-clocks-app/

How do the swiss people dear..  Apple only invents!

----------


## Petri

http://www.ausbt.com.au/6-reasons-tr...-maps-in-ios-6

Oh my..  I looked the Tokyo maps today.  I don't get it.  Didn't anyone look at the maps before they were put out?

----------


## BBT

Twitter for me

----------


## Petri

Maps is turning into more hilarious than Apple's autocorrect.

----------


## Petri



----------


## Petri

Apple solved the argument between Japan and China.  Hooray!

http://theamazingios6maps.tumblr.com...ic-territorial

----------


## Petri

:Big Grin:

----------


## Petri

The new App St... on Appl... iPa... is simply amazing.  It Just Wor...

----------


## Petri

At least the mobile manufacturers are keeping us laughing!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> It will pop up on your iDevice that new software is available, but I read about it in the New York Times, Wall Street Journal, Washington Post, USA Today and 4 iBlogs :)



I just got the notification on my phone yesterday!

That can't be normal can it?  Seems like a very sloooow roll out.

----------

